# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Crack proshow producer 6.0.3410

## thewitcher13

tình hình là em mới tải proshow producer 6.0.3410 trên download.com.vn
nhưng khổ nỗi nó chưa crack, tuần sau em phải làm bài tập cần dùng đến cái này. ai biết các crack nó thì bảo em với ạ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]((((
em cảm ơn lắm ạ >.< 
giúp em với em đang cần gấp lắm.

----------

